# Steuerung bauen



## Timo86 (22 Juli 2007)

Moinsen...

ich hab da mal ne Frage. 
Ich möchte mit EINEM Schalter ZWEI Stromkreise Steuern. Mit SPS gar nicht so schwer aber wie funktioniert das, wenn ich das als Hardware bauen möchte?

Also, theoretisch ein Switch...
Ich möchte, dass ein SchalterX für einen Stromkreis zuständig ist, d.h. einen Verbraucher, z.B. LampeA ein und aus schaltet ABER wenn nun ein Relais anspringt (was nur passiert, wenn Lampe 1, 2 und 3 leuchten), soll der SchalterX einen Stromkreis mit LampeB schalten. Jedoch sollte LampeA den Zustand haben, den sie hatte, als das Relais ansprang.
Zum sofortigen erkennen sollen Lampe A und B auch mit einer LED ausgerüstet werden, die leuchtet, wenn auch die Lampe selbst leuchtet. Eine weitere 2-Farben LED soll den Status anzeigen, in dem SchalterX ist, also x1 z.B. rot und x2 grün

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich das besser erklären könnte 
Kann mir jemand erklären, wie das geht?


----------



## Tobi P. (23 Juli 2007)

Eigentlich machst du das genau wie in der SPS, nämlich über Bitverknüpfungen. Inwieweit kennst du dich mit Digitaltechnik aus? Kennst du KV-Diagramme? Ich würde es folgendermaßen machen:

Zuerst eine Tabelle mit allen Signalzuständen erstellen. Also alle Eingänge (Schalter A, Lampe 1, Lampe 2, Lampe 3 etc.) sowie alle Ausgänge (Lampe A, Lampe B) erfassen und die möglichen Zustände (Null oder Eins) eintragen. Daraus kannst du ein KV-Diagramm erstellen und über die Schaltalgebra die Ausgangsgleichungen entwickeln. Dann brauchst du dir nur noch ein paar Gatter zusammensuchen und entsprechend der Gleichungen zu verschalten. Fertig ist die Steuerung.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Timo86 (23 Juli 2007)

Hm, also mit SPS ja kein Problem aber etwas anderes ist, wie z.B. erstelle ich ein & ? oder kann ich die für 12V Schaltungen nicht selbst basteln?


----------



## Tobi P. (23 Juli 2007)

Da brauchst nichts erstellen oder selbst basteln, das gibts alles fertig zu kaufen. Wenn du die vereinfachten Ausgangsgleichungen aus dem KV-Diagramm ermittelt hast, suchst du dir einfach passende CMOS-Gatter bei einem Elektronikladen raus und lötest die entsprechend der Gleichungen zusammen. Dazu kommt noch ein bisschen Peripherie (Treibertransistoren, Vorwiderstände, Spannungsversorgung etc.) und fertig ist die Schaltung.
Ob es funktioniert, kannst du ganz einfach testen. Bastel die Schaltung in FUP zusammen (den Logikteil natürlich) und simuliere sie. Wenn alles funktioniert, brauchst du es nur noch mit Hardware-Gattern 1:1 nachzubauen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## zotos (23 Juli 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> ...
> Ob es funktioniert, kannst du ganz einfach testen. Bastel die Schaltung in FUP zusammen (den Logikteil natürlich) und simuliere sie. Wenn alles funktioniert, brauchst du es nur noch mit Hardware-Gattern 1:1 nachzubauen.
> ...



Also eine SPS arbeitet auch FUP Anweisungen Zyklisch ab und dinge die eben die Besonderheiten einer SPS ausnutzen (z.B. Flankenerkennung) müssen in der Hardware anders realisiert werden (aber das ist nicht sonderlich schwer). Also der Vorschlag mit dem KV Diagramm ist da schon gut.

Ich persönlich würde jetzt nicht zur 74xx Reihe sondern zu einem µC greifen.


----------



## Tobi P. (23 Juli 2007)

Man könnte den Logikteil natürlich auch mit einem µC oder auch einem GAL realisieren. Aber das hängt von den Kenntnissen des Fragestellers in den entsprechenden Bereichen sowie der vorhandenen Programmierhardware ab. 
Für ne CMOS-Schaltung dagegen brauchts keine spezielle Hardware, da reicht der Lötkolben und ne Loch/Streifenrasterplatine (ja, sowas gibts noch ).


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Timo86 (23 Juli 2007)

ok, theoretisch alles in ordnung ABER

ich wollte doch den einen schalter doppelt nutzen, also sagen wir, wenn er er ein signal 1 bekommt, dass er dann dafür da ist, LampeX an und aus zu schalten und wenn der schalter ein signal 0 hat, dass er dann LampeY an und aus schaltet, geht das?
wie funktioniert das mit den 2farbigen LEDs?

danke übrigens für hilfe...


----------



## Tobi P. (23 Juli 2007)

Ja, das geht durchaus. Mach dir erst mal eine Tabelle mit den Signalzuständen, dann bist du schon mal einen Schritt weiter. Das mit der mehrfarbigen LED ist auch keine große Sache, die beiden Farben sind halt zusätzliche Ausgänge. Wenn du sowas noch nie gemacht hast, kann ich dir auch mal ein Beispiel für so eine Signaltabelle zeigen, aber du musst auch schon einen Teil selbst machen, denn fertige Plug&Play-Lösungen gebe ich nur an zahlende Kunden raus 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Timo86 (23 Juli 2007)

ok, mit den signalen kein problem und wie nehme ich den schalter mit in die signale? hat dann ja theoretisch 4 signale... also 2x ein (1) und 2 x aus (0) da er ja 2 lampen getrennt voneinander schaltet...
ODER ich nutze einen eingang von 0 und einen von 1, welche jeweils die ausgänge 0 und 1 haben?
E=0 A=1 oder =0
E=1 A=1 oder =0

Ps. fast vergessen, die doppelled, wie nehme ich die mit in das KV-d. mit rein?


----------



## maxi (30 Juli 2007)

Für eine DoppelLED benutzt du einfach 2 Ausgänge.
Falsl sie Spannungsabhängig ist schlatest du einfach unterscheidliche Vorwiederstände.


Meinst du bei 2 Lampoen in etwa so etwas?

taster (Impils) 

Loop
I1 = Lampe 1 Ein, Lampe 2 Aus
I2= Lampe 1 Aus, Lampe 2 Ein
I3= Lampe 1 Ein, Lampe 2 Aus
I4= Lampe 1 Aus, Lampe 2 Ein
end
(Toll währe wenn du mehr als 2 Lampen verwendest, das wenn du zum Beispiel 3 Sekunden dne Taster gedrückt haltest wieder alle ausgehen)

Oder bei Schlater

loop
I^1 Lampe 1 Ein, Lampe 2 Aus
I^0 Lampe 1 Aus, Lampe 2 Ein
I^1 Lampe 1 Ein, Lampe 2 Aus
I^0 Lampe 1 Aus, Lampe 2 Aus
end


----------



## hausenm (16 März 2009)

Guten Morgen Tobi86
ich würde erst einmal mit nachfolgender Tabelle anfangen
E/ALampe1Lampe2Schalter11Signal01
Das "Signal" sind die drei Lampen A,B und C (eine UND- Verknüpfung).
Die Ansteuerung der Lampe1 und Lampe2 würde ich über 2 RS FliFlops machen, der Grund ist der Invertierte Ausgang LED grün an Q und LED rot am invertierten Q.
S mit Schalter und rücksetzen ohne Schalter.
Bei lampe1 (soll ja im Zustand bleiben) wird der Lampenzustand noch verodert an den Eingängen.
MfG und viel Spass beim Basteln


----------

